# Bosch GKF 600 - 33.000 rpm



## ikmattias (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, 

I've bought the Bosch GKF600 palm router. It is the single speed version. I'm not sure of the different names of this tool. 

I didn't think much of the variable speed vs fixed speed issue when I bought it. But now when I look at the recommended rpm for the different bits I get confused. I've searched in many forums on the internet but haven't found the information I need. Maybe I'm missing something (please tell me what) but the fixed, no load, speed for the router is 33000 rpm. I've read the recommended bit speeds on this forum which states 24.000 rpm for bits less than 1" and lower speeds for larger bits. 

Is it the case that under load, the rpm will drop and fall within the bits recommended range? Seems a little uncertain. Do I need to find router bits that is specified for 33.000 rpm usage? 

If someone could clarify this I would be grateful. 

Thanks!

Mattias Karlsson
Lund, Sweden


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mattias

If you just bought the Bosch Colt you may want to return it and get the VS one, you don't want to spin the bits 33,000 rpm's ,that's a good way to burn up the bits.

========



ikmattias said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've bought the Bosch GKF600 palm router. It is the single speed version. I'm not sure of the different names of this tool.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> If you just bought the Bosch Colt you may want to return it and get the VS one, you don't want to spin the bits 33,000 rpm's ,that's a good way to burn up the bits.


He would, if he could, but he can't, Bob; get a variable speed one here, that is - or at least he couldn't a couple of weeks back when I last asked the question of Bosch UK. The GKF600 in _Europe_ is a 230 volt 50Hz version of the Bosch Colt PR10 (with the UK getting a 110 volt 50Hz version for site use). It is a single speed *laminate trimmer* with *no* variable speed and as part of the Bosch blue range is sold into the trade/industrial/professional market here (DIY/home woodworker lines are green). We just don't have the variable speed model available, yet, although the recent introduction of the deWalt D26204K may well change all of that. One can only hope that it happens

I suppose that the reason for a single speed tool is quite simple, really. The GKF600 was introduced to replace the previous 600 watt fixed base _laminate trimmer_, confusingly also called a "GKF600". Laminate trimmers don't benefit much from having variable speed, IMHO, and Bosch presumably see the primary customer for this tool as a professional woodworking factory or professional installer who will use it for trimming and small tasks. Add to that the fact that over here there is (and for quite some time has been) an abundance of small, low-cost plunge routers available which are all much cheaper than the GKF600, e.g. Power Devil PDW5037, Axminster White AW635R, Direct Power PR1020E, Trend T4, Einheil RT-RO55, Einheil OF1200, etc (some of these are now superceded) and it becomes obvious that the GKF600 isn't going to compete on price in the DIY market evdn with variable speed.



ikmattias said:


> I didn't think much of the variable speed vs fixed speed issue when I bought it. But now when I look at the recommended rpm for the different bits I get confused. I've searched in many forums on the internet but haven't found the information I need. Maybe I'm missing something (please tell me what) but the fixed, no load, speed for the router is 33000 rpm. I've read the recommended bit speeds on this forum which states 24.000 rpm for bits less than 1" and lower speeds for larger bits.


Hi Mattias

I use a GKF600 regularly for laminate trimming, hinge recessing and simple edge profiling with cutters up to about 25mm in diameter. The size restriction isn't a problem if you all you are doing is putting a 3mm radius edge of PVC edge banding, or a 4mm chamfer onto an oak table top, or recessing a hinge to a depth of 3mm, or trimming a laminate overhang with a low cost trimming bit. etc. In fact for laminate trimming where a polished finish is required the high speed is actually an advantage. However, the the single speed of the GKF600 means it is not a true router. So providing you don't want to run big bits it should work well. 



ikmattias said:


> Is it the case that under load, the rpm will drop and fall within the bits recommended range? Seems a little uncertain. Do I need to find router bits that is specified for 33.000 rpm usage?


No and no. Standard carbide cutters will work well. Just keep your bits to the smallest diameter you can and aim for cutters under 25mm, and avoid big heavy cutters. I've found that the GKF600 does require a particular approach; cuts should be very shallow and the GKF should be fed quickly to avoid scorching the wood, especially on end grain. It is better to make 2 or 3 shallow passes than a single deep one and by doing that it maintains constant speed and doesn't bog down.

If I were looking for a one and only router it wouldn't be my tool of choice, but for doing those trimming and edge profiling tasks which crop up often in my line of work it is a very useful addition to my tool kit.

Regards

Phil


----------



## ikmattias (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Phil, thanks for an excellent explanation! That answered alot of questions I had.

I already have the Bosch GOF 1300 plunge router to do the "heavy" stuff. I intend to use the GKF600 as a chamfering/trimming router. Much easier to hold. But even the smaller bits was rated below 33000. But I guess that isn't a problem.

Perhaps the ballbearing (i.e. on a flush trim bit) is a limiting factor. That needs to be able to cope with the high rpm. One could use the template guide or the fence instead. 

I think I will have great use for the router, just need to use the right bits. 

Thanks again!

Regards,
Mattias


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

That's what nice about being in the states we don't need to deal with the funny voltage items..what we want we can get.. 


===



Phil P said:


> He would, if he could, but he can't, Bob; get a variable speed one here, that is - or at least he couldn't a couple of weeks back when I last asked the question of Bosch UK. The GKF600 in _Europe_ is a 230 volt 50Hz version of the Bosch Colt PR10 (with the UK getting a 110 volt 50Hz version for site use). It is a single speed *laminate trimmer* with *no* variable speed and as part of the Bosch blue range is sold into the trade/industrial/professional market here (DIY/home woodworker lines are green). We just don't have the variable speed model available, yet, although the recent introduction of the deWalt D26204K may well change all of that. One can only hope that it happens
> 
> I suppose that the reason for a single speed tool is quite simple, really. The GKF600 was introduced to replace the previous 600 watt fixed base _laminate trimmer_, confusingly also called a "GKF600". Laminate trimmers don't benefit much from having variable speed, IMHO, and Bosch presumably see the primary customer for this tool as a professional woodworking factory or professional installer who will use it for trimming and small tasks. Add to that the fact that over here there is (and for quite some time has been) an abundance of small, low-cost plunge routers available which are all much cheaper than the GKF600, e.g. Power Devil PDW5037, Axminster White AW635R, Direct Power PR1020E, Trend T4, Einheil RT-RO55, Einheil OF1200, etc (some of these are now superceded) and it becomes obvious that the GKF600 isn't going to compete on price in the DIY market evdn with variable speed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

ikmattias said:


> I intend to use the GKF600 as a chamfering/trimming router. Much easier to hold. But even the smaller bits was rated below 33000. But I guess that isn't a problem.
> 
> Perhaps the ballbearing (i.e. on a flush trim bit) is a limiting factor. That needs to be able to cope with the high rpm. One could use the template guide or the fence instead.


Hi Mattias

I doubt that you'll kill many bearings in home workshop use. If you do they're cheap enough to find, at least they are here in the UK. I use my GKF600 for the same sort of stuff you intend to do and I've only killed one bearing on a flush trim bit so far. It got clogged up with contact adhesive and in cleaning it out (with solvents) I succeeded in flushing out the lubricant in the bearing. A pack of 10 replacement bearings cost me £8 (about 10 Euros) on eBay and should last me quite a while

I'll say only one thing about flush trim bits, Mattias. Don't buy the absolute cheapest because you often find that the bearing isn't exactly the same size as the cutter! I use mainly Wealden bits, but I have or have used bits by Trend, Freud, CMT, Titman. KWO and others. there's litle in it between any on them



bobj3 said:


> That's what nice about being in the states we don't need to deal with the funny voltage items..what we want we can get..


Yes, Bob. But isn't it a pain to have so many options to choose from? 

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

" Yes, Bob. But isn't it a pain to have so many options to choose from? "

No,,,,in the states we have so much more than most, in the food store we can get about 100 types of bread at one place..very much like tools..


=======



Phil P said:


> Hi Mattias
> 
> I doubt that you'll kill many bearings in home workshop use. If you do they're cheap enough to find, at least they are here in the UK. I use my GKF600 for the same sort of stuff you intend to do and I've only killed one bearing on a flush trim bit so far. It got clogged up with contact adhesive and in cleaning it out (with solvents) I succeeded in flushing out the lubricant in the bearing. A pack of 10 replacement bearings cost me £8 (about 10 Euros) on eBay and should last me quite a while
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> No,,,,in the states we have so much more than most, in the food store we can get about 100 types of bread at one place..very much like tools..


I know, Bob. I've lived there. Where else could people come up with the concept of a candwich? BTW is it just me or does the BBQ chicken look like it's had an accident? 

On the subject of choice why is it that you guys always get Festool stuff late (in some cases never) and you miss out completely on stuff like Mafell? Can't understand that one. :no:

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

hahahahahahahaha LOL I love that stuff I was just thinking what do I have for lunch and I pulled out a can of Hunts's Manwich (sloppy joe mix) I love that stuff.

" Festool stuff " you and others on that side of the pond have more money for the high end tools than we do.. LOL

======



Phil P said:


> I know, Bob. I've lived there. Where else could people come up with the concept of a candwich? BTW is it just me or does the BBQ chicken look like it's had an accident?
> 
> On the subject of choice why is it that you guys always get Festool stuff late (in some cases never) and you miss out completely on stuff like Mafell? Can't understand that one. :no:
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> " Festool stuff " you and others on that side of the pond have more money for the high end tools than we do.. LOL


In *MY* dreams, Bob! :lol:

Phil


----------

